# Drum Roll , Please



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been lurking for several months and thought maybe it was time to introduce myself.
I am Bob and my new wife of 39 years , she goes by the name of Cissy.We currently operate a 07 Dodge 2500 , Cummins five point something! We pull a 08 296 Sunnybrook TT. 
We have had many different brands and types of RVs over the last 25 years or so. Four class Cs, 2 fifth wheels, 2 TTs and an Allegra bay diesel pusher and assorted tents!
For many years we traveled 50,000 miles per year in my job and traveled in RVs of some sort. I have recently quit traveling for work and now we travel and work a little and play at fishing and kayaking.
We now travel most weekend to craft shows where we set up a booth and sell bird feeders and assorted woodcrafts that we make in our shop here in Jefferson County Fl.
As far as Rvs go , I tend to have my own opinion about most things and can get cantankerous on some subjects .
I hope I registered correctly as it takes me a long time to figure out where the letters are and how to spell words .


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME!! Glad you found us!







It's a great community!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I have been lurking for several months and thought maybe it was time to introduce myself.
> I am Bob and my new wife of 39 years , she goes by the name of Cissy.We currently operate a 07 Dodge 2500 , Cummins five point something! We pull a 08 296 Sunnybrook TT.
> We have had many different brands and types of RVs over the last 25 years or so. Four class Cs, 2 fifth wheels, 2 TTs and an Allegra bay diesel pusher and assorted tents!
> For many years we traveled 50,000 miles per year in my job and traveled in RVs of some sort. I have recently quit traveling for work and now we travel and work a little and play at fishing and kayaking.
> ...


Welcome to Outbackers Bob & Crissy! Don't hesitate to share your 25 years experience with us. I'm pretty new to camping so I know I need LOTS of help!

Glen & Lee


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## RGLang (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi. You will enjoy this site as there are others just as cantankerous.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Where in Florida do you live? We are on the east coast in Vero Beach.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

welcome and some of us are getting together next year at st. augustine. I understand most sites are filled but there are always cancellations.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

We live in Jefferson County, in the woods , on ten acres. County seat is Monticello, but we live in Ashville Fl. with a Greenville Fl. mailing address , huh! Jefferson County is the only county in Fl without a stop light!
We travel all over , all the time, it seems like!
This month we have been North of Atlanta 3 times, as far South as Cedar Key {yesterday ], today over to 'P'Cola and back.This weekend we will trailer to McIntosh for some kind of craft show.Next week to Jax Fl for a craft show, then to Calvary Ga. for Mule Days! Wow ! I did not work this hard when I had a job !
As I am not real fluent with a computer I can not place pictures of the crafts that we make and sell, maybe when my daughter visits from law school she might show me how!


----------

